

Protocycler recycles plastic bottles into 3D-printing material - wavesum
http://www.sciencealert.com/this-new-device-recycles-plastic-bottles-into-3d-printing-material

======
wavesum
Wonder if this is some kind of a hoax... Sounds a bit too good to be true to
me. I would love to know How does the colouring work and what does it cost? If
you throw in legos and whatnot how guaranteed is it to work with manufacturer
X printer? Doesn't different plastics have different properties and don't
these properties change if the plastic is melted over and over again?

